# Pre treated sill plate



## Dan (Dec 3, 2009)

What can pre treated sill plate be used for in residental construction? Is there a web site I can go to, or articles I can read up on this.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## mjesse (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Pre treated sill plate

First off, welcome to the board.

Are you asking about uses for pressure treated lumber, like green or ground contact wood?

It can be used just about anywhere standard lumber can be used. There are no "exclusions" for residential construction as long as it meets the required ratings.

Outdoor deck framing, concrete contact areas, sometimes tub/shower areas, etc. are typical. Other interior and non-contact areas it's not required, and usually too costly versus standard lumber.

Is there a more specific question you have like; "my contractor used treated lumber for my kitchen studs, is it okay?"

We're here to help!

mj


----------



## Dan (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Pre treated sill plate

Thanks mj for the reply

What I have is girder truss 2-ply with 3 bearing points. The 2 end points rest on exterior bearing walls with (2) 2 x 4's No. 1 under the top plates. The middle bearing point rest on a bearing wall with (2) 2 x 4's under top plates, but they are pre-treated 2 x 4's. The framing plan does not show any support at these locations. Don't know if the plan checker missed the load points during plan check. Plan checker says these (2) 2 x 4's are ok for this application. I seem to remember a report by a wood assocation saying that pre-treated wood is no better than a utility stud. Just trying to find that info or something similar. Definitely will put plan checkers initals on my write up.

Thank

Dan


----------



## Mule (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Pre treated sill plate

Here's some good information on treated wood.

Treated Wood and the 2006 IRC

And some more info about teated wood and the use catagory. There is a stamp on the wood somewhere with this info on it.

Treated Lumber Use Codes

Use Category 	 Brief Description

UC1 	 Interior Dry

UC2 	 Interior Damp

UC3A 	 Exterior Above Ground, Coated with Rapid Water Runoff

UC3B 	 Exterior Above Ground, Uncoated or Poor Water Runoff

UC4A 	 Ground Contact, General Use

UC4B 	 Ground Contact, Heavy Duty

UC4C 	 Ground Contact, Extreme Duty

UCSA 	 Marine Use, Northern Waters (Salt or Brackish Water)

UCSB 	 Marine Use, Central Waters (Salt or Brackish Water)

UCSC 	 Marine Use, Southern Waters (Salt or Brackish Water)

UCFA 	 Interior Above Ground Fire Protection

UCFB 	 Exterior Above Ground Fire Protection

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mule (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Pre treated sill plate

This one may be more what you are looking for.

Changes in Pressure-Treated Wood for Residential Construction


----------

